# Official Binary ports package in separate DVD



## bsaidus (Feb 29, 2012)

As long as I have no internet connection at home, I wonder if there are any official binary ports that I can download in ISO format (DVD) to use at home (packages directory on the FreeBSD DVD lacks many packages like mc, bind, postfix, dovecot).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2012)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is any official binary ports that I can download in iso format ( DVD ) to use at home !!


There isn't any. Not really needed either as you can just download all the packages and burn them to a CD or DVD.



> (Packages directory in FreeBSD DVD lacks many packages (I thinks!! ): like mc, bind, postfix, dovecote ... ).


You shouldn't use them anyway. By the time you get to install the -RELEASE the packages will be old.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2012)

Handbook: A.2 FTP Sites


----------



## bsaidus (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you. If I use the FreeBSD 7.4 distribution then what are the packages that I should download. Those in the packages-7-stable directory or those in the packages-7.4-release directory?

Oh, ok, I read the file .message.

Thanks.


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 1, 2012)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> Thank you. If I use the FreeBSD 7.4 distribution then what are the packages that I should download. Those in the packages-7-stable directory or those in the packages-7.4-release directory?
> 
> Oh, ok, I read the file .message.
> 
> Thanks.



Both, while packages-7-stable offers much newer apps.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2012)

The packages-7.4-release directory will contain the exact same packages as on the CD/DVD. They are never updated.


----------

